# Remembering



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

June 8 birthday dogs

Cassidy (Deb / Cassidy'smom)
Jake (tmarie)
Mya (myamom)
Dylan (elsie)

dearly loved, deeply missed
romping & patroling in Paradise with the Heavenly K-9's

till we get there...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hugs: Thoughts are with those of you missing your babies today


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww, hugs to you all.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG Els. Today would have been my fathers' 88th birthday. He's been gone 10 years and I miss him every day. I'm sure he is happy to have those Heavenly K-9s to keep him company.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Till we meet again. Oh, but the stories we'll share!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> OMG Els. Today would have been my fathers' 88th birthday. He's been gone 10 years and I miss him every day. I'm sure he is happy to have those Heavenly K-9s to keep him company.


Jan, :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

wow, in the past two weeks, i've learned of a few people whose birthday is June 8th. just all of a sudden. my dad left here in 1980, and i still miss him, i wish he were still here. now that i'm old(er) and realize that i do not know everything, i wish so bad he were here to teach me, give advice, etc.


----------

